

Was Huxley right? - tiffani
http://www.hakiri.org/static/blog/2010/01/was-huxley-right.jpg

======
eyecon
Far from being mutually contradictory, these concerns have actually been
closely linked throughout history. The phrase "bread and circuses" is often
associated with the fear of powerful elites manipulating pop-culture levers to
control the masses, while the term "noblesse oblige" is common a shorthand
term for the idea that powerful elites bear some higher responsibility for
maintaining order in a world dominated by easily distracted masses.

Elite, high-brow HN readers wanting to know more might be interested in Eric
Alterman's 2008 New Yorker article, "Out of Print: The Death and Life of the
American Newspaper" (<http://nyr.kr/11PL44>), while the mass of low-brow HN
readers might prefer the 2006 Mike Judge movie Idiocracy
(<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/>).

